# Java hamster



## cargoente (19. Dez 2007)

hallo

ich habe in der schule gerade den java hamster 
und ich möchte dass der hamster etwas sagt
also er soll zur wand laufen und "hier gehts nicht weiter" sagen


schon mal danke im voraus



cargoente


----------



## Prusik (19. Dez 2007)

http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/sound/

evtl. hilfts was.. oder soll java wirklich vorlesen? das hab ich nie gesehen und weiss auch nicht, obs da was gibt...


----------



## DonIvanCorleone (19. Dez 2007)

Doch gibt es da nicht Java Speech?! Ich glaube das ist dafür da. Aber das kann ich mir kaum vorstellen das ihr das in der Schule machen sollt. Hallo!?


----------



## madboy (19. Dez 2007)

Kann es sein, dass du das hier meinst: http://www.java-hamster-modell.de/ cargoente ?
Würde vorschlagen, dass du da im Forum nachfragst. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass sich hier jemand damit auskennt schätze ich persönlich als recht gering ein (aber man kann nie wissen).


----------



## Jango (20. Dez 2007)

cargoente hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...ich habe in der schule gerade den java hamster
> und ich möchte dass der hamster etwas sagt
> also er soll zur wand laufen und "hier gehts nicht weiter" sagen
> 
> schon mal danke im voraus


Wolltest du uns das nur mitteilen, oder hast du auch eine Frage dazu?


----------



## ARadauer (20. Dez 2007)

System.println.out("hier gehts nicht weiter");
keine gscheide frage = keine gscheide antwort


----------



## Guest (20. Dez 2007)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> System.println.out("hier gehts nicht weiter");



Das ist aber fies.


----------



## The_S (21. Dez 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ARadauer hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nö


----------



## ARadauer (21. Dez 2007)

> also er soll zur wand laufen und "hier gehts nicht weiter" sagen



wieso fies? wie sagen??? das ist ein computer programm! das kann nicht sprechen! das kann höchstens den computer dazu veranlassen text auszugeben, ein ton file abzuspielen oder über irgendwelche apis töne die wie sprache klingen auszugeben.

sagen... mhn weiß nicht wie du das interprettierst


----------



## M.L. (21. Dez 2007)

> also er soll zur wand laufen und "hier gehts nicht weiter" sagen


Stichwort Kollisionsbehandlung in der 2D- oder 3D Programmierung: wenn das Zielobjekt bestimmte Koordinaten erreicht hat, wird eine Meldung ausgegeben


----------



## Guest (21. Dez 2007)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Anonymous hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naja, einem Anfänger das zu raten ist schon ein wenig fies ;-)

```
System.out.println("hier gehts nicht weiter");
```
 wäre weniger fies.


----------



## ARadauer (21. Dez 2007)

vielleicht hilft das hamster


----------

